# Pratt lake



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I was wondering if any one has anything to say,good or bad about the lake.From the fishing,boating,people on the lake,party lake or not,general area.Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

There are probably several Pratt Lakes in MI. Which county is the one you are referring to in?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

My bad,Pratt Lake near Gladwin


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I live 3 miles from Pratt Lake and my in-laws have had a lakefront cottage there for 50 years. My remarks are strictly from a fisherman's standpoint. Pratt has pretty good fishing for largemouth bass and bluegills. The walleye fishing is fair. The lake gets more than it's share of high speed traffic (tubers, jet skis, skiiers, and just high speed boaters). It has no curfew or no wake zones so boaters from other lakes with curfews (like nearby Wiggins L.) trailer over to Pratt for early morning and late evening speeding. The worst of the traffic is on the weekends. Like any highy developed lake, it gets very noisey from the party crowds on weekends. Holiday weekends like Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Labor Day are like the Indy 500 on water. The lake has a good cement launch and a swimming beach on the northeast side. The lake is clean and clear. It would be a better place for fishermen if the association would adopt a curfew for high speed boating (none before 10:00am or after 7:30pm) but the association is loaded with speed boaters who want no restrictions. I know a lot of the people who live on the lake and they are good folks. _Most_ properties (except for the one next to my in-laws which looks like a landfill-LOL) are well maintained. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## mmeissner421 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the way you described the lake. Its perfect. Ive had a cottage on that lake since I was a kid. I fish a lot there and the fishing is good up until the holiday weekends come around. Spring is amazing for pike and walleye. As well as some nice sized largemouth bass. The last couple years have been great for walleye and the DNR are now stocking them in the lake again


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.The reason I'm asking is that there is a cottage that is not listed yet going up for sale and I wanted to know a little about the lake and area.


----------

